# New Cutter Grinder article?



## steamer (Jul 2, 2011)

Saw mention that the next MEW #179 will run an article on the Colyer/Caseley cutter grinder


Any body seen this....looks simple and capable.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Jul 2, 2011)

Found it....

http://www.bristolmodelengineers.co.uk/gallery/tools/to6.htm


Interesting!

Dave


----------



## dickda1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks great. But, there are a lot of cutter grinder articles, include one about to appear in the Home Shop Machinest. I am most interested in the edge grinding of end mills as apposed to 4 point drill sharpeners.

D0ick


----------



## steamer (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes it is true there are many designs out there...this one is very simple is all

There's the Quorn
The Raymac
The Wilson
The Stent
The Worden
The Tinker
and the Bonelle

To name a few

Dave


----------



## cfellows (Jul 2, 2011)

This is a picture of a cutter and grinder I designed & built a number of years ago. The hardest part was making the T-Slotted table.







Chuck


----------

